# A Visionary Quest



## sixo71 (Sep 1, 2009)

I would like to invite you all to...

A Visionary Quest

A collection of fine art photography by Phillip Ross
to take place at Pontefract library West Yorkshire, England, comencing Monday 28th Sept
until saturday October 3rd.

The photographs on display are among some of the best I have taken
in and around Yorkshire, Lancashire and at home and also include some 
images which have been digitally enhanced.

The exhibition is my first and as such is an informal free event available to
all.

 Pontefract Library
[SIZE=-1]Shoe Market[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Town Centre, Pontefract, WF8 1BD[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]01977 727692&#8206;

Google Maps

[/SIZE]


----------

